# Sacremento to Portland: A beautiful ride



## beyondthepaleogender (May 16, 2019)

So I got fired from my job in the Bay area, where I have been saving up money after crossing the country twice hitching, and thought FUCK IT! I want to go see some people I know and love up the west coast. So, being the entrepreneuring, straight shooting, totally respectable and never done anything illegal in my entire life person, I decided to hop a train up to Portland. Took a bus up to Sacramento and then, using a tip I heard on the grapevine, hung out at a siding in north Sac until a IM stopped, and me and a friend hopped. Probably half the people that have ever hopped trains have done this route, but it was my first time, my previous experience being limited to the Southeast, and it was definitely a beautiful ride. Going through the cascades was hella beautiful, and it was a super easy ride, only being slightly sketchy even though I was in a shallow porch near Sacramento and Portland, respectively. Anyways, here's a video of going over Shasta Lake. Enjoy!




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## beyondthepaleogender (May 16, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> Note to self: wear earplugs riding freight


You can skip a lot of things people say you need riding freight, but earplugs are definitely not one of them


----------



## Coywolf (May 16, 2019)

God Damnit!! I always hear about this siding, and have even waited here twice. And NOTHING! I have got to be unlucky, as the train God's want me to visit the utopiA of Roseville.

Riding is amazing, hopefully you get another chance to do so!


----------



## beyondthepaleogender (May 16, 2019)

Coywolf said:


> God Damnit!! I always hear about this siding, and have even waited here twice. And NOTHING! I have got to be unlucky, as the train God's want me to visit the utopiA of Roseville.
> 
> Riding is amazing, hopefully you get another chance to do so!



Yeah, I waited probably 16 hours and had a few junk trains blow past me before the IM you see in the video stopped, in the mid-afternoon. So yeah, they still do crew changes at that siding, but I'm guessing only for trains going through Sac that aren't coming from Roseville or Oakland. 

It really is! Not my first time riding, and I'm not planning on stopping either


----------



## Koala (May 18, 2019)

AWESOME!!!😁

I've ridden that line and was really excited when my train stopped in sac instead of cc'ing in RSV


----------

